# RAVE: Hamster + Microwave



## Taren Fox (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oE8PhNMjqM

Nothing beats putting a hamster in the microwave. <333~ So much fun.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

D:

Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> D:
> 
> Seriously, what the hell?


Maniac Mansion much? :3


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

wut


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

OH NO!!! WHAT DID YOU DO!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 18, 2010)

First of all...   What..??

And second of all...   What?????


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Oooh. Okay?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 19, 2010)

wtf...


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 19, 2010)

I loved the little pixelated smear on the screen.

10/10


----------



## 8-bit (May 19, 2010)

Hamster? OM NOM No- HOT!!!!! HOT HOT HOTHOTHOT!!!!!
 

on topic: I got tricked.


----------



## Piru (May 19, 2010)

I am so amused right now. ^__^


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 19, 2010)

one thing to say: WHAT THE HELL??!!??!!


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

I laughed at how suddenly the hamster went from being totally okay to a smudge of gray and bone.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oE8PhNMjqM
> 
> Nothing beats putting a hamster in the microwave. <333~ So much fun.



I laughed so hard.


----------

